# Used Furniture in Happy Valley



## happyvalley2013 (Sep 13, 2013)

Wonder if anyone would be interested in getting my used furniture for free.
folding bed(used)---IKEA LYCKSELE LÖVÅS Chair-bed
stool (used)--IKEA BURSJÖN Stool with storage, white 
wardrobe(used)--IKEA PS Wardrobe tidy, white - 52x164 cm


----------

